# Tracking at Claudia Romard Seminar



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This weekend me and some friends of my club went to Santiago to a Claudia Romard seminar. I've been attending SchH seminars since 2004 and this is the first time I have the chance to go with a dog and it is also the first seminar that talks about tracking. 

This is a video of one of the tracks we did at the seminar. I know tracking videos are long and boring, but please, look what happens at about minute 3:20









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbkNTq2r8o4


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's impressive actually, especially with as close everyone is to the dog tracking. I did not find this "boring" at all.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Love it when the dog knows where the track is!

And I just love Claudia seminars. I've hosted one and been to another and she is fantastic!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Can't wait to watch when I get home.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agree completely! I was surprised at how close everyone was to you guys, how completely focused on the track Diabla is, and that corner!!! WOW!!! Was she ever ON!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla has problems with food possessiveness. As a teenager she even showed food aggression, but with training and natural maturity she grew out of it. Yet with people near HER track she feels she has to compete with them and tend to rush. That's why we asked for a lot of onlookers and Claudia and my other friend are side to side to Diabla.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Extremely impressive work by your dog with the people distractions and the high foilage....nice dog and nice handling!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Cliff, specially coming from you.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's really impressive. I love tracking videos!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That was AWESOME!! You should be very proud!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Diabla was really right-on. The corner part was interesting,she caught that so quickly! Smart girl she is! Thank you for sharing this video with us. I LOVE Diabla!!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

She was already a very good tracker some months ago when you posted another video. IMO, it's a good thing when you have to work on speed and slowing the dog down a bit. My best tracking dogs were all faster in the beginning because of the drive to track. I can't see how you are going to have any problems with this dog in tracking, she has a talent for it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Anne, what is the best way to slow down a puppy with a lot of drive for the track? I'm having this issue with Aslan right now.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

My poor girl! She had to learn to track in the salt of the desert, no wonder grass is a piece of cake for her.

You can see in the video that the smile on my face can't be erased with anything


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Anne, I must thank you too because that time I had no idea what I was doing and your posts helped me to understand my dog and keep the working.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I really admire you, Catu!







You've done so much with Diabla. She is a lucky girl!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Quote:Anne, what is the best way to slow down a puppy with a lot of drive for the track? I'm having this issue with Aslan right now.


Might be a bit soon to worry about that . I think people in SchH need to learn to appreciate drive in tracking. Sure, we have to get to a point where the dog will track more slowly but that takes some months/years of consistent tracking to accomplish. Maybe we get too concerned about going to the trial but drive is what is going to help your dog when/if he gets lost. Makes it harder to handle the dogs in the beginning but you want to slow them down gradually and most of the time, consistent training does that. 
You also have to consider the conditions you are tracking in. You people over there on the right coast have these ridiculously beautiful tracking fields with all that rain. With mositure comes more scent, so, you have to consider how long to age your track. You also have to consider moisture in the air because that also holds scent above the ground and if you run your track too soon, you will get a faster dog. Where I live, I have to run the tracks much sooner because of the dry climate and heat. 
I think there are people around you who know something about tracking, watch the people who seem to be doing a really good job of it with their dog. You can learn a lot that way.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote:She was already a very good tracker some months ago when you posted another video


I think I remember this dog tracking at a younger age also.. was it the video where she tracked in "dirt" or something similiar to dirt tracking? This handler has done an excellent job with this young dog.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good points Anne, thank you!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You are making me blush!









I looked for the thread of back then but it was PTS. What a shame, Anne post was a piece of art, I should have saved it on my pc.
But at least the videos are still in my photobucket account:

Tracking oct-08 1 
Tracking oct-08 2


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice job!!!









Our club hosted an obedience seminar with Claudia and we thought she was wonderful. It was in the middle of winter in Chicago so no tracking but that would have been nice.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm another one that's really impressed with your dogs tracking.. Not only were the people close, but they were also talking and laughing.. 

Very nice work... You should be very proud!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She looked great!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wonderful job !!! loved the video!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice focus smoking drive!!!!
So the people being so close what was the reason making urgency?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

No, she has always ran like if she were a plow horse. I have it a bit more controlled lately here at home and there, with all that people she started again with a vengeance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just saw more pics of the seminar(afterparty? on facebook, are you on FB, Catu?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I do have Facebook. but I didn't participated on the barbecue (at least not "official" one) that day because I had a familiar reunion I couldn't avoid.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I cliked thru the pics, but didn't see you! Everyone looked like they were having a great time!


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll echo what was said above.... VERY NICE!!! I miss tracking right now... we have over 12" of snow so no tracking till spring. Your dog did very well. As many others have told me... trust your dog. 

Your dog did super. Congratulations.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, it has been a long journey to ME to like tracking, but i think it was my own insecurity. I have to be very grateful to my dog, Diabla is always so willing to work that she's the one who has forced me to keep tracking and now, the more I learn, the more I like it.


----------

